
Camembert - tosh
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diagramme_circulaire
======
eesmith
It seems that a "pie chart", in English, or "diagramme circulaire" in French,
is also (in France) called "camembert."

> Un graphique circulaire ou graphique en secteurs, aussi appelé camembert en
> France, est un type de graphique utilisé en statistiques.

